# Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error[MOVED]



## castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

I am running a dell inspiron 1525 and the network controller is not installed. I cannot turn on my wireless.
I have tried using the Dell Driver and Utilities CD but nothing seems to work. Any suggestions


----------



## castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

I am running windows Vista Business


----------



## HarvMan (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

Hi, is the WiFi status light on?

WiFi status light – Turns on when wireless networking is enabled.
Use the wireless switch located at the, right side of the computer to quickly turn all wireless communication on and off.
Using The Wireless Switch To turn on the wireless switch, slide it
away from the front of the computer until it clicks into place.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

Hit the Windows Key+R in the Run box type *devmgmt.msc* and hit Enter. In the Device Manager see if there is a yellow mark next to the wireless adapter under Network Adapters. If so, go to Dells support web site and choose to download drivers, type in your asset tag # or model # and download the proper wireless adapter driver for your model.


----------



## castiel (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

I have tried to switch the wireless on and off but there is no WiFi status light.
I have also downloaded a couple of drivers from the dell site but none of them seem to work.
When i try installing the bluetooth driver it tell me to activate bluetooth using Fn + F2 or Radio ON/Off neither of which seem to work.
Is there something I may be doing wrong


----------



## xGethsemanex (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

We need to figure out what the wireless hardware that you have is before we can help you. Therefore I am going to insist that you install 'Everest Ultimate Edition' from download.com and then go and look under Computer->Summary and then the Network section and copy and paste from there to here what you have.

You could have any number of hardware wireless adapters installed ranging from regular adapters to a mini-card. We need to see what one you have. PM me if you want one on one help to troubleshoot this issue.

Here is an example of what the Computer->Summary looks like: My Everest Summary


----------



## lenbeaver (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

I have a similar problem, I notice this particular post was never resolved. This has me stumped, I would appreciate some help.

I reinstalled Vista on my Inspiron 1525 using the Dell Disk. I now cannot connect to the net using wifi.

Device Manager shows problems with ethernet controller, network controller, video controller. When I click it says error 28 driver not installed, however windows cannot find the driver.

I have the original driver disk from Dell but it is not clear which driver I may need. 

Why would a reinstall cause these problems?

Having read the earlier posts I have run a copy of everest, no network card shows up!!??


Any help appreciated.

Len


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Dell inspiron 1525 network controller error*

lenbeaver Hi and welcome to TSF this was not the best way to get help you should have started your own thread all the drivers you require are here http://support.dell.com/support/dow...NS_PNT_PM_1525&hidos=WLH&hidlang=en&TabIndex= however you need to know which is the correct one for your model please follow the advice in the previous post and run everest ultimate you can download it for free and use it http://www.lavalys.com/ to find the correct info


----------

